# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Yusuf Akçora

## ceydaaa

af.jpgYusuf Akçora, Kazanlı Yusuf Akçora (Tatarca: Yosıf Aqçura; d. 2 Aralık 1879[1] Ulyanovsk, Simbir - ö. 11 Mart 1935 İstanbul), Türkçülük akımının önde gelen temsilcilerinden olan Tatar yazar ve siyaset adamı.
Türk Tarih Kurumunun kurucu üyelerindendir. TBMM'de 2, 3 ve 4. dönem İstanbul milletvekili, 5. dönemde 1935'te Kars milletvekili olarak mecliste yer almıştır. 1904 yılında yayımladığı Üç Tarzı Siyaset adlı makalesi Türkçülük akımının manifestosu kabul edilir.
Akçoranın Türkçü düşünce tarihindeki yeri, çağdaşı olan Ziya Gökalp'in gölgesinde kalmıştır fakat Mustafa Kemal Atatürkün çalışma arkadaşı olarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kültürel yapısının oluşmasında katkıları olmuştur.
Yusuf Akçora'nın Türkçü fikirleri, Sovyetlerin çökmesi ve Orta Asya'daki Türk Devletleri'nin bağımsızlıklarına kavuşmalarıyla yeniden güncellik kazanmıştır.

----------

